# Những thủ thuật cho người dùng Microsoft Office



## Xinh (10 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Bạn  là dân kẹp giấy lâu năm, nhưng không phải bạn đã biết tất cả về các tác  vụ trên Office. Dưới đây là 8 thủ thuật đơn giản những cực kỳ hữu ích  đối với những ai thường xuyên sử dụng các phần mềm văn phòng thuộc bộ  Office 2003/2007/2010.*

*1. Chuyển đổi định dạng PDF sang Word*

Bạn có thể chuyển đổi trực tuyến định dạng PDF sang Word bằng cách truy cập địa chỉ _http://www.pdftoword.com/_,  nhấn nút Browse bên dưới mục Select PDF to convert, duyệt đến file PDF  muốn chuyển đổi sang, gõ email nhận kết quả tại mục Email Word file to.  Xong, nhấn nút Convert to Word để bắt đầu chuyển đổi.

Hoặc, bạn cũng có thể tải về miễn phí phần mềm Nitro PDF Reader với chức  năng tương tự nhưng chạy trên nền Desktop, cho phép chuyển đổi cùng lúc  nhiều file PDF sang Word.








*2. Bổ sung thẻ Developer*

Thẻ Developer chứa các lệnh liên quan đến Macros, giúp bạn truy cập  nhanh đến các chức năng tự động thực hiện thao tác. Để hiển thị thẻ  Developer trên thanh Ribbon, bạn vào menu File > Options >  Customize Ribbon, đánh dấu trước mục Developer. Nhấn OK.









*3. Xem trang văn bản dưới dạng Thumbnail*

Xem trang văn bản dưới dạng Thumbnail giúp bạn dễ dàng duyệt nhanh đến  trang muốn xem. Để hiển thị trang văn bản dạng Thumbnail, bạn mở thẻ  View, đánh dấu trước tùy chọn Thumbnail (đối với Office 2007) hoặc  Navigation Panel (đối với Office 2010). Ngay lập tức, danh sách trang  Thumbnail sẽ hiển thị tại cột bên trái màn hình, muốn chuyển nhanh đến  nội dung trang nào bạn chỉ việc chọn trang tương ứng từ danh sách trên.








*4. Bỏ định dạng văn bản khi copy*

Nếu copy toàn bộ văn bản (từ web chẳng hạn) bao gồm cả nội dung và định  dạng vào Word, bạn sẽ thấy tốc độ copy rất chậm, đôi khi còn làm Word bị  treo. Để thuận lợi, bạn chỉ nên copy nội dung mà bỏ qua định dạng bằng  cách copy theo cách thông thường, sau đó thay vì nhấn Ctrl+V, bạn mở thẻ  Home, nhấn nút mũi tên bên dưới nút Paste, chọn Paste Special, chọn  tiếp Unformatted Text. Xong, nhấn OK.








*5. Dùng lại menu dạng cũ*

Nếu không quen với kiểu bố trí menu dạng Ribbon của Office 2007/2010,  bạn có thể chuyển giao diện menu về dạng cũ bằng cách tải và cài đặt  tiện ích UbitMenu *tại đây* (dung lượng 360 KB). Sau khi cài đặt, bạn khởi động lại Office 2007/2010 sẽ thấy giao diện menu kiểu cũ như Office XP/2003.

*6. Bảo vệ tài liệu bằng mật khẩu*

Để thiết lập mật khẩu cho tài liệu, bạn vào menu File > Save As. Tại  hộp thoại Save As vừa xuất hiện, bạn nhấn nút Tools > General  Options, gõ mật khẩu dùng để mở nội dung tài liệu tại mục Password to  open và mật khẩu dùng để chỉnh sửa nội dung tài liệu tại mục Password to  modify. Xong, nhấn OK.








*7. Tìm kiếm thư đã xóa*

Mặc định, tùy chọn tìm kiếm All Items của Outlook không bao gồm việc tìm  kiếm các email đã xóa trong thư mục Deleted Items. Nếu muốn Outlook tìm  cả những email nằm trong thư mục Deleted Items, bạn cần vào menu Tools  > Options > Preferences > Search Options, đánh dấu trước tùy  chọn Include messages from the Deleted Items folder. Xong, nhấn OK.

*8. Tắt thông báo có thư mới*

Mỗi khi có email mới, Outlook sẽ thông báo cho bạn biết bằng cách hiển  thị cửa sổ nhỏ bên dưới khay hệ thống, đồng thời phát âm báo. Tuy nhiên,  nếu không thích cách thông báo này, bạn có thể tắt bằng cách vào menu  Tools > Options > Preferences > Email Options, nhấn nút  Advanced E-mail Options, bỏ đánh dấu trước tất cả các tùy chọn bên dưới  mục When new items arrive in My Inbox. Xong, nhấn OK.
Theo _Genk_​


----------



## lanchinh1991 (22 Tháng tư 2016)

Rất hay, thanks chủ thớt nhé ^^


----------



## Huynhtran9321 (12 Tháng hai 2017)

Rất hay


----------



## hanuanpnvn (17 Tháng ba 2017)

được đây :-?


----------



## anhday (9 Tháng tư 2017)

Có những thứ đơn giản nhưng không để ý thì cũng ko biết làm


----------

